# Do I have a chance?



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

I've posted this question on other forums, but received no answers. My town is hiring 8. I am currently 24th on the list. Now I know the x2+1 system. With the number being 17 for receiving cards, I'm far off. Due to the ties, the magic number is 23. One muther fu*#'n point!!
:cussing: 
It seems my only chance is bypasses. At what point does a department bypass a canidate? Before or after the interview? If a canidate is bypassed, (in my case I need 8 to make 16) do they still go to #17? (would then be me)
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

A "bypass" on the CS list can occur, but the town MUST provide a legit reason for doing so. Most of the bypasses occur due to poor readings on the psych exam or criminal history review. There are, of course, some political reasons as well, especially if your town council/selectmen are the appointing authority. Chapter 30, MGL, contains everything one needs to know regarding civil service appointments, requirements, bypass, etc. It's informative reading and one I highly encourage. Have patience though because getting a job through CS can take awhile.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

The Selectman take the recomendations from the Chief!;-)


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> I've posted this question on other forums, but received no answers. My town is hiring 8. I am currently 24th on the list. Now I know the x2+1 system. With the number being 17 for receiving cards, I'm far off. Due to the ties, the magic number is 23. One muther fu*#'n point!!
> :cussing:
> It seems my only chance is bypasses. At what point does a department bypass a canidate? Before or after the interview? If a canidate is bypassed, (in my case I need 8 to make 16) do they still go to #17? (would then be me)
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


The chances of a bypass of that degree happening are pretty slim. That opens the PD up to a whole bunch of bypass appeals at Civil Service. But......a lot of PD's these days seem to be doing whatever they want as firing as hiring goes, so you never know what could happen.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

fjmas1976 said:


> The chances of a bypass of that degree happening are pretty slim. That opens the PD up to a whole bunch of bypass appeals at Civil Service. But......a lot of PD's these days seem to be doing whatever they want as firing as hiring goes, so you never know what could happen.


If 23 will be interviewed and only 8 will be hired, would'nt there be alot of appeals anyway?
(wishfull thinking)


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> If 23 will be interviewed and only 8 will be hired, would'nt there be alot of appeals anyway?
> (wishfull thinking)


If they take the top 8 no.........if they jump over people here and there and bypass a butload of people on the list then there would be appeals. So if you are 24 on the list and they bypassed 23 people to get to you that is 23 potential appeal cases on their hands. That means the town has to pay for their attorney to attend the Civil Service hearings along with the Chief, etc, etc.......... Do they really want to get tied up in that by bypassing people?

Not raining on your parade.........I wish you the best of luck :t:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Advice: Don't limit your options... look at other states. I'm a full time LEO at age 23 because I got sick of civil service and moved on.. if I waited for a chance with CS in Mass, i'd still be a security guard.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Dont forget, some may have gotten other jobs, or for whatever reasons may not sign the list. Also the ones that do may have bad backrounds, or just not interview well, don't give up hope.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Macop said:


> Dont forget, some may have gotten other jobs, or for whatever reasons may not sign the list. Also the ones that do may have bad backrounds, or just not interview well, don't give up hope.


Thanks! I'm saying a prayer EVERY day! I've never wanted anything more than this.


----------



## DevilDog1775 (Nov 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> Thanks! I'm saying a prayer EVERY day! I've never wanted anything more than this.


Just don't get your hopes too high.........is this your first time interviewing with a PD?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

DevilDog1775 said:


> Just don't get your hopes too high.........is this your first time interviewing with a PD?


Read the first post.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

wryman said:


> Read the first post.


Your first post says nothing about how often you've interviewed...


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

kttref said:


> Your first post says nothing about how often you've interviewed...


Dont have an interview. I need 8 canidates to get bypassed for my number to come up. The question is, if they are bypassed will they ask for more names (certified list)?


----------



## DevilDog1775 (Nov 27, 2005)

wryman said:


> Dont have an interview. I need 8 canidates to get bypassed for my number to come up. The question is, if they are bypassed will they ask for more names (certified list)?


You didn't get a card? No offense, but forget about it. The chances of them not finding 8 people out of the 23 interviewed are pretty slim to none. Maybe next round of hiring....:-|


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

No and No


----------



## jfontez (Sep 25, 2005)

I to was low on a list but due to people not signing the list, poor backgrounds and such I was able to get an interview and be hired. Alot of the people on the list may already have jobs that they won't leave, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## baker205 (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone got any info on Nuclear Materials Couriers. I applied and have been invited to Albuquerque NM for medical, interview, etc. Just wandering how lucky I am to be invited there and what my chances are. How long does the Background take? Anyone been through it? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

baker205 said:


> Has anyone got any info on Nuclear Materials Couriers. I applied and have been invited to Albuquerque NM for medical, interview, etc. Just wandering how lucky I am to be invited there and what my chances are. How long does the Background take? Anyone been through it? Please advise. Thanks


 You might want to get "Hooked on Phonics" before you go for that interview. In case you are WONDERING............... :fun:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

just walk real slow during the interview and don't twitch. you'll do fine or else...............KABOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Back on track here, I was hired off a list in 2004 that sent two classes through, and right before the list expired they sent two more classes through. So just because you don't get selected this time, the list is good till fall of 2007 , alot can happen between now and then.

Hey you might get a card from NM to carry radio-active sludge.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

wryman said:


> I've posted this question on other forums, but received no answers. My town is hiring 8. I am currently 24th on the list. Now I know the x2+1 system. With the number being 17 for receiving cards, I'm far off. Due to the ties, the magic number is 23. One muther fu*#'n point!!
> :cussing:
> It seems my only chance is bypasses. At what point does a department bypass a canidate? Before or after the interview? If a canidate is bypassed, (in my case I need 8 to make 16) do they still go to #17? (would then be me)
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


a good number of the people on the list will not make it, simply due to the backround check and whatnot, i've heard of people who go thru the state police academy(eg) and they get thrown out because of dishonerable discharge from the service, or simply having a record.

good luck


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

You can keep that job.. What happens one morning when you wake up with a green afro????


----------



## baker205 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah but the pay is great and you get to travel across America


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

94c said:


> just walk real slow during the interview and don't twitch. you'll do fine or else...............KABOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, if you twitch too quickly the static shock might activate something. And after a tour of a facility, don't be shocked if your piss comes out lime green with a slight glow, it's completely normal - you'll get used to it.

:baby21:


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah. Recently found out that my town will be laying off officers next FY '08, starting July 1st next year.:FT:



Mortal knight said:


> Back on track here, I was hired off a list in 2004 that sent two classes through, and right before the list expired they sent two more classes through. So just because you don't get selected this time, the list is good till fall of 2007 , alot can happen between now and then.
> 
> Hey you might get a card from NM to carry radio-active sludge.


----------

